# SSD failed with Disk I/O Device Errors



## kartikoli (May 2, 2020)

Hi, My Gigabyte 120gb SSD failed and when I open disk management it ask to initialize the disk. I tried both MBR and GPT methods and each time got an error "The request could not be performed because of an I/O device error" so i would like to know if there is a way I can recover or fix this drive. I won't give it to service center because of lockdown also it contain my bank details and sensitive job related documents.

1. Please suggest a SSD because its really hard to work with big spreadsheets on normal HD (too slow)
2. Any suggestion to fix this drive

I know many members suggested to buy Buy Online Crucial MX500 2.5″ 250GB SATA III 3D SSD CT250MX500SSD1 In India also same model is available for 3.5k here CRUCIAL MX500 250GB SATA 2.5" 7MM (WITH 9.5MM ADAPTER) INTERNAL SSD

Should I buy this SSD or go with 500GB model. 
Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2020)

Try to boot into a live linux USB and check if you can access the SSD.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2020)

Were you using some disc monitoring tool like crystaldiskinfo/official gigabyte ssd utility to check how much data was written to the ssd till now? Recovering data from a failed ssd is much more difficult than hdd & though chances of ssd failure are much lower than hdd, it doesn't mean ssd are 100% failure proof so always keep a backup of important data.

P.S. this same ssd model used to sell for 3300 in Jan beginning. I am suggesting users to buy ssd as soon as possible since that time as news about ssd prices expected to increase upto 40% this year came back as early as last Dec.


----------



## patkim (May 2, 2020)

Is it a desktop or laptop?

If desktop, then just to confirm, try reconnecting the SATA cable once again. This time make sure that the cable is least bent as much as possible. Possibly try routing it again and firmly insert it at both ends.

Sometimes loose connections might as well throw such errors. (Generally on Desktop) Just to rule it out, try reconnecting the drive.


----------



## kartikoli (May 3, 2020)

Thanks @*SaiyanGoku *I'll try Live Linux USB to see how it goes.
@*whitestar_999 *I tried Gigabyte SSD utility and it doesn't show any info not even model no. only thing it show that Health is good which i know is not the case lol
@*patkim *I am using in a desktop and checked ports even changed to see if issue is resolved so I guess this SSD is gone. now only thing left is to buy a new one when this lockdown ends. Not many deliveries in Lucknow so left with no other option then to wait.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 3, 2020)

Try with crystaldiskinfo & post the screenshot of its values.


----------



## patkim (May 3, 2020)

At this stage now if you do not care about data, then try Secure Erase /Sanitize thru Gigabyte’s SSD Toolbox Utility. SSD should get detected in the first place though. See if secure erase makes any difference. Chances are less, but if you are willing, give it a try. If controller has failed, then even this may not work. Can be tried though. Just to try & rule it out as one more troubleshooting option.


----------



## kartikoli (May 5, 2020)

I tried crystaldiskinfo but it won't detect the drive and with Gigabyte’s SSD Toolbox this is what I see 



https://imgur.com/MSEaJHL


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 5, 2020)

Looks like ssd is gone, try if you can attempt secure erase option as mentioned above but I think it needs rma.


----------



## rhitwick (May 5, 2020)

kartikoli said:


> I open disk management it ask to initialize the disk


What would happen if you do this?
Would it format the SSD? Would you be able to use it then?

If yes, go ahead and format.

Then boot from a different HDD and OS.
Plug this SSD for reading data.

Use any data recovery tool to see if it can recover any data.

This is one risk you've to take.

For hard disks once they start malfunctioning, they more you power it on, the more it tends to falter.


----------



## rhitwick (May 5, 2020)

And, your chance of data recovery decreases with each power on!


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 5, 2020)

@rhitwick data recovery from ssd is much more difficult compared to hdd because of the way ssd store data. Also it is not recommended to trust any storage device(especially ssd) showing such issues like i/o device errors multiple times.


----------



## kartikoli (May 5, 2020)

When I open disk management this is the first option I see 



https://imgur.com/yfw73er

 and if I cancel then there is no way to move forward. This drive needs to initialize first 



https://imgur.com/db6eeHb

 so I think there is nothing we can do. Also I gave up hope for recovering data (I would just think that this is corona that was supposed to happen to my drive)


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 5, 2020)

How was this ssd used, I mean was it used as windows drive or for torrent downloads etc?


----------



## kartikoli (May 6, 2020)

Used it for OS mostly with few browsers, all other software's are in other drives


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 6, 2020)

I guess for cheap ssd best option is Kingston A400 or crucial BX500 series.


----------



## kartikoli (May 7, 2020)

Kingston A400 240GB cost 2800 on amazon and Crucial BX500 240GB cost 3000, lastly Crucial MX500 250GB cost 3,550 on vedantcomputers so which one should i pick. I don't see much difference in price just 800rs and if quality is superior and it gives me edge on my work then its worth it. though I am not sure if vedantcomputers will be able to deliver any soon or any of these sites to Lucknow


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 7, 2020)

MX500 is the 2nd best budget ssd after samsung 860 evo & if it is possible to get delivered then definitely take this one.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 8, 2020)

kartikoli said:


> Kingston A400 240GB cost 2800 on amazon and Crucial BX500 240GB cost 3000, lastly Crucial MX500 250GB cost 3,550 on vedantcomputers so which one should i pick. I don't see much difference in price just 800rs and if quality is superior and it gives me edge on my work then its worth it. though I am not sure if vedantcomputers will be able to deliver any soon or any of these sites to Lucknow



No e-commerce delivery in Red Zone Lucknow. it is not even certain right now that these restrictions will be relaxed after 17th as heard from people at top.


----------



## kartikoli (May 9, 2020)

yes, no other option then to keep waiting and will buy MX500 if available online/offline else will get A400 which should be available offline
There are reports that 16 new cases found positive in last 2 days so all hopes are gone. And this area is close to Naza market which is hub for computer parts in Lucknow.

I have an online job so still follow my daily schedule


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 11, 2020)

opening naza market might not be allowed and if allowed, it is expected to be on even-odd pattern. i tried in january but no one had mx500 then, even some people supposed to be crucial retailer too wanted me to buy WD green so i bought it online.


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2020)

kartikoli said:


> Thanks @*SaiyanGoku *I'll try Live Linux USB to see how it goes.
> @*whitestar_999 *I tried Gigabyte SSD utility and it doesn't show any info not even model no. only thing it show that Health is good which i know is not the case lol
> @*patkim *I am using in a desktop and checked ports even changed to see if issue is resolved so I guess this SSD is gone. now only thing left is to buy a new one when this lockdown ends. Not many deliveries in Lucknow so left with no other option then to wait.



Did you try with a different SATA cable ? or try the SSD on another pc ? Also I can see you have couple of HDDs so just connect the SSD alone and see whether it's visible under bios ?


----------



## kartikoli (May 31, 2020)

I tried with different cables for no use but didn't check SSD alone. I think its gone for good, bought mx500 from amazon a week back as they started delivering to my city for 3976.


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2020)

kartikoli said:


> yes, no other option then to keep waiting and will buy MX500 if available online/offline else will get A400 which should be available offline
> There are reports that 16 new cases found positive in last 2 days so all hopes are gone. And this area is close to Naza market which is hub for computer parts in Lucknow.
> 
> I have an online job so still follow my daily schedule


I will suggest go with MX500 as it also has a DRAM write buffer in it.

edit: typo


----------

